# Gartenteich für Unken und Kröten



## Teichforum.info (6. März 2004)

hallo,

ich möchte dieses jahr einen teich anlegen welcher speziell nur für amphibien sein soll. der teich soll für die nicht mehr so häufigen rotbauchunken sein, desweiteren dürfen natürlich auch __ kröten und __ molche ihn besuchen.
__ frösche sollten etwas außen vorbleiben da diese den __ unken und kröten eh den lebensraum stark streitig machen.
wie lege ich nun diesen teich an speziell für diese tiere? habe eine fläche von 10x6m. es sollte ein bachlauf mit eingebaut werden welcher ca 2-3m beansprucht. der teich wird mit folie ausgelegt.
kann mir jemand rat geben?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. März 2004)

Hallo Galrian,

willkommen im Forum ! Das sieht ja schon ganz prima aus.  Gefällt mir wirklich gut. Vielleicht noch die eine oder andere Anregung: 1) Für einen naturnah angelegten Teich reicht die geplante Tiefe voll aus. Die drei "tiefen" Stellen werden sich aber in kürzester Zeit mit Schlick und Schlamm zusetzen, der Teich  wird sich so bei 50 - 70 cm einpendeln. Wenn Du das nicht willst, solltest Du eine grössere, zusammenhängende Tiefzone gestalten. Der Bereich 50 - 70 cm kann für meinen Geschmack auch durchaus schmaler gestaltet werden. Ich weiss wohl, dass es sich um den bevorzugten Laichbereich für bestimmte Amphibien handelt - gehören aber auch __ Unken dazu ? 2) Du musst Dir bewusst sein, dass der Bereich bis -25 cm sehr schnell von den Pflanzen zugewuchert wird - und damit auch recht schnell verlandet. Wenn Du das nicht willst, würde ich diesen Bereich ebenfalls etwas schmaler gestalten. 3) An Deiner Stelle - und das ist nun wirklich die Empfehlung, die mir am meisten am Herzen liegt - würde ich mir  einen Uferwall und Ufergraben nach dem Naturagart-Konzept überlegen. Eine echte, nährstoffreiche Sumpfzone ausserhalb des Teiches, in der Sumpfpflanzen üppig gedeihen. Mache Dich einmal bei Naturagart schlau: So, wie Dein Konzept bisher angelegt ist, glaube ich, dass Du begeistert sein wirst. Nachteil: Recht arbeitsaufwändig...

Wo soll der Bachlauf hin (ist eigentlich beliebig) ? Welche Höhendifferenz soll zwischen "Quelle" und  Wasserspiegel bestehen ? Ich rate zu nur wenigen Zentimetern (ca. 10 cm Höhendifferenz). Wie breit soll der Bachlauf werden ? (Lies Dir vielleicht einmal meinen Fachbeitrag "Pumpenleistung" durch, dann werden die meisten Deiner Fragen beantwortet sein.) Ich würde den Bachlauf wie folgt bauen: Schlauch verlegen. Bachbett grob und etwas tiefer als später vorgesehen ausheben. Mit Wegeplatten zwei bis drei Staustufen (auch mit sehr geringer "Fallhöhe" von ca 1 bis 2 cm) ausheben. Bachlauf mit Magerzement (7 Teile Sand auf 1 Teil Zement) modellieren. Alles mit Folie abdecken, Folie weit in den Teich überlappen lassen. Staustufen mit je einem Stück dunkelgrüner Ufermatte bedecken. Substrat (für den Teich und den Bachlauf empfehle ich Verlegesand) einbringen, nach Lust und Laune (z.B. mit Steinen) dekorieren, bepflanzen - fertig. Wo Du das Wasser aus dem Teich holst, ist grundsätzlich egal, ich empfehle bei einem naturnahen Teich jedoch die Ansaugung ausschliesslich über Skimmer (auch darüber habe ich einen Fachbeitrag geschrieben). So fischst Du Laub (Deine Hecke, Blütenstaub, abgerissene Pflanzenteile...) von der Wasseroberfläche; in einem naturnahen Teich bringt es nichts, das Wasser aus der Tiefe zu holen. Ggf. auch in einem Pflanzenteich einen groben Filter (z.B. Bürstenfilter für feinen Schmutz wie Blütenpollen) vorsehen.

Und nun kannst Du mir vielleicht auch helfen: Wie stellst Du es an, die __ Frösche zurückzudrängen und ausgerechnet Gelbbauchunken eine Heimat zu bieten ? Bestimmte Wassertiefen, bestimmte Pflanzen , ideale Versteckmöglichkeiten ?? 

Beste Grüsse aus Südfrankreich
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. März 2004)

hallo,

besten dank für die schnelle und fachkundige auskunft. werde mir die empfohlenen sachen mal genauer anschauen. die tiefenzone werde ich jetzt wohl auf die ganze länge ziehen.
das wasser vom oberen teil abzusaugen ist eine tolle idee, hätte es sonst von unten angesaugt.

schade das du mir keinen rat geben kannst um nur bestimmte amphibien anzusiedeln. werde mich mal im netz umschauen. möchte nur auf die arten zugeschnittenen lebensraum bieten welche ich auch antreffen möchte. wie gesagt ist es schnell das kaulquappen von grasfröschen die brut von __ unken und __ kröten eindämmen oder sogar selbst verspeisen. also werde ich kein kuscheliges plätzchen für ihn schaffen. denke das dieses durch gestaltung und bepflanzung erreicht werden kann.

ps: dann ist das problem mit den nachbarn auch erledigt :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. März 2004)

Hallo Galrian,
willkommen im Club der "Naturteichianer". Deine Skizze hat was. Aber dazu hat sich ja Stefan trefflich geäußert. Zur Besiedlung des Teiches: __ Kröten, und da vorallem Buffo buffo, werden sich schnell ansiedeln. Nach dem Ablaichen verschwinden sie allerdings wieder. Bei uns sind letztes Jahr nur drei in der näheren Umgebung geblieben. Weniger das Wasser,sondern die Umgebung ist dann für sie wichtig. Feuchte,dunkle Verstecke, von denen sie nachts auf Beutezug gehen können. __ Molche siedeln sich in sauberen Gewässern an,die auch dicht bewachsen sein müssen. Eine dicke Laubschicht auf dem Teichgrund ist das ideale Versteck und viel Kaulquappen der ideal gedeckte Tisch im Frühjahr.
__ Unken wirst du nicht in einem Gewässer ansiedeln können. Sie brauchen in ihrem Lebensraum lediglich kleine Wasserpfützen (zB. eine tiefe Reifenspur oä.) und viele sonnige Plätzchen. Bei uns ist ein Steinbruch mit Gelbbauchunken besiedelt, die einer fachgerechten Umsiedlung durch Naturschützer widerstanden. Sie sind auch relativ Standorttreu. Lass also bitte im Sinne der Unken die Finger weg. Du wirst die paar Unken,die es bei euch da oben noch gibt, bei einer (Gesetzeswidrigen!!) Umsetzung nur umbringen. __ Frösche kommen -wie Kröten- immer ans Wasser. Die haben die geringsten Ansprüche. 
Wichtig für alle Amphibien ist jedoch nicht das Wasser,sondern die Umgebung, denn hier verbringen sie die meiste Zeit ihres recht kurzen Lebens. Setzdich doch mal mit dem Naturschutzbund in deiner Gegend in Verbindung und lass dich von denen vor Ort beraten.
Schönen Sonntag, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. März 2004)

hallo eugen,

ich werde mich hüten und eine zwangsumsetzung vorzunehmen. ich bin geduldig und warte ab welche amphibien sich bei mir niederlassen.
dennoch möchte ich es für die erwähnten tiere schmackhaft machen, wer weiß vielleicht kann man diese ja so locken.

was kann ich wohl am besten für ein boden nehmen? das wasser soll auch auf keinen fall trüb werden!


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. März 2004)

so nun habe ich meine zeichnung überarbeitet,

wie sieht es jetzt mit der tiefwasserzone aus? es soll rechts vom schuppen ein kaskadenwasserfall im teich laufen. auf dem schuppen werde ich einen kleinen teich (eine art filter) setzen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

Hallo Galrian,

habe so den Verdacht, dass Du einem kleinen Missverständnis unterliegst: Die jeweiligen Pflanzebenen sind waagerecht. Vielleicht interpretiere ich Deine Skizze jetzt aber auch nur falsch. Vorschlag: Zeichne doch einfach einmal eine Skizze, wie Du Dir den (Längs-)Schnitt vorstellst.

Einem anderen Missverständnis bin hingegen ich unterlegen: Dachte, Du würdest über ein spezielles Wissen verfügen, wie man bestimmte Amphibien "anlockt". Nun, ich kann Dir da nicht sehr viel weiterhelfen, aber Eugens Ausführungen sagen ja schon alles, was man wissen muss.

Frosch- und Amphibien-Profis findest Du auch im Froschforum von Kaulquappe.de



Da beantwortet man Dir auch sehr spezielle Fragen (die Jungs freuen sich sogar, wenn nicht immer nur Schüler mehr oder minder unverschämt um Unterstützung für Ihre Referate anfragen). Ich bezweifle aber, dass Du dort eine andere Antwort erhältst als von Eugen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

Hallo Galrian,

ich wollte Dir nur einen kleinen Tipp bzgl. des Verlegens der Folie geben.

Bei Deinem ersten Entwurf hätte es erhebliche Falten gegeben, die nur mit viel Aufwand hätten versteckt werden können. Durch die einheitliche Tiefe in der Mitte wird das Verlegen aber schon viel einfacher.

Du mußt immer eines bei der Teichplanung beachten.... jede Einbuchtung verursacht zusätzliche Falten bei einem Teich. Man sollte daher beachten, ob sie in der Optik des späteren Teiches wirklich erforderlich sind. Wenn Du den Teich mit, mehr oder weniger, geraden Rändern gestaltest, läßt sich die Folie recht einfach verlegen. Einbuchtungen kannst Du später auch noch durch das Einfüllen von Substrat, Kies oder dergleichen erzeugen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

hi,

mit den falten hast du recht, da habe ich überhaupt nicht mehr dran gedacht.
ich habe jetzt schon 4 bücher gelesen und mich seit 1 jahr mit teichbau beschäftigt und trotzdem passiert ein so ein fehler.
ich bin vielleicht zu aufgeregt.   kann es garnicht abwarten mit den buddeln.
gibt es noch irgendwelche flüchtigkeitsfehler die man machen kann?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

Hallo,

bei uns kommen __ Unken vor, aber sie sind niemals in 'echten' Teichen anzutreffen, sondern immer nur in Pfützen. Dein Teich dürfte ihnen viel zu tief sein. Ich habe auch noch nie Wasserpflanzen in den Laichgewässern der Unken gesehen. 

__ Molche kannst Du verhältnismässig leicht anlocken. Sie lieben ganz flache Teiche voller Wasserpflanzen, weil sie ihren Laich an die Blätter der Pflanzen kleben und sich die flachen Teiche schnell erwärmen.

Nach meiner Erfahrung verschwinden Unken und Molche sobald die Wasserfrösche auftauchen, in begrenztem Maß scheinen sie sich mit __ Kröten und Grasfröschen und zu arrangieren. Neue Teiche werden bei mir immer zuerst von den Erdkröten in Besitz genommen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

ich denke auch das die anderen amphibien sich von den fröschen vertreiben lassen, deshalb meine frage was gefällt anderen amphibien, fröschen aber nicht?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

> Dein Teich dürfte ihnen viel zu tief sein. Ich habe auch noch nie 
> Wasserpflanzen in den Laichgewässern der __ Unken gesehen. 

Vielleicht könntest du neben dem normalen Teich noch weitere kleine Mini-Teiche anlegen, die du dann nicht so zuwachsen lässt. Ich habe einmal eine Dokumentation im Fernsehen gesehen, in der es auch um Unken ging. Dort missglückten einige Wiederansiedelungsversuche (oder "Unterstützungsversuche"?), bis z.B. herausgefunden wurde, dass die Unken separate Laichgewässer benötigen, die die erwachsenen Tiere nach der Laichablage wieder verlassen und zu ihrem Gewässer zurückkehren. Dies wird ja auch schon durch die vorangegangenen Post deutlich und spricht eigentlich für die Anlage mehrerer unterschiedlicher Teiche. 

Google:


 (sehr gut! Mit Mailadresse von jemandem der Erfolgreich "Unkengewässer" erschaffen hat)

"Neben den Folienteichen haben wir  auch  Bottiche  vergraben.  Wir  stellten fest, dass  sie  gegenüber  dem  großen  Folienbiotop  bevorzugt  angenommen wurden. Wahrscheinlich sind sie der optimalere Lebensraum für Unken."

http://www.umweltakademie-sh.de/downloads/ak_nul15.pdf

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

Hallo Galrian,

meine persönliche Meinung: Dein Teich (die Folie) wird nicht in störemdem Maße Falten werfen. Falten vebrauchen zwar Material, lassen sich aber praktisch unsichtbar legen (Peter hat natürlich Recht: Die erste Variante mit den drei tiefen Stellen hat sehr wohl Falten verursacht - man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass der Teich recht gross ist und deshalb schon eine Menge Falten verträgt, ohne, dass sie störend wirken).

Weiter sehr persönlich gemeint: Ich würde es gar nicht erst versuchen, meinen Teich auf eine spezifische Amphibienart hin zu optimieren. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Du enttäuscht wirst, ist gross.

Anliegend noch eine Skizze von mir: Mit Uferwall und Ufergraben - ich hoffe, das macht die Sache etwas deutlicher.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. März 2004)

was sollte ich den als teichsubstrat nehmen. in diesen forum habe ich des öfteren gelesen das man keine teicherde nehmen soll. warum?

in meinen schlauen büchern steht das ich die unterste schicht vom aushub (hier haben wir lehm boden) nehmen sollte. kann mir jemand dazu was erzählen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. März 2004)

Ist zwar schon x-fach geschrieben worden, aber meinetwegen: Käufliche Teicherde sollte man nicht verwenden, da sie zumeist einen erheblichen Dünger- und Humusanteil aufweist (das alles natürlich nicht präzise auf der Verpackung ausgewiesen). Solange dies selbst bei namhaften Anbietern so ist, muss man von Teicherde generell abraten. Fehlen diese Dünger- und Humusanteile, beschafft man sich das Substrat erheblich billiger am besten selbst:

Für naturnahe Teiche und Teiche ohne gründelnde Fische empfehle ich sogenannten Verlegesand: Das ist sehr feiner Sand mit einem Lehmanteil von 20 bis 30 %. Gibt es in Kiesgruben oft sehr preiswert zu kaufen (ggf. unter anderer Bezeichnung). Andere Bezugsquelle: Baustoffhändler. Dieser Verlegesand entsteht als Abfallprodukt beim Waschen von Kies. Der Lehm enthält relativ hohe Anteile an Eisen und bindet entsprechend (allerdings nur locker) überschüssige Phosphate und Nitrate.

Für Teiche mit Fischen empfiehlt sich lehmiges Substrat nicht (Wassertrübung). Hier empfehle ich groben Sand mit max. 2 mm Korndurchmesser.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

hallöchen,

ich nehme nun den untersten teichaushub (lehmerde).
die ersten arbeiten sind schon in gange, schaut doch mal in meine galerie. ps: der wasserlauf wird noch mit bruchstein verkleidet 
habe in den stufen weißes flies verlegt wegen der steine, hoffe es sondern nicht irgendwas ab :-(


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Galrian,

in Deiner Galerie ist ausser zwei Handskizzen nichts zu sehen...

Das vorgesehene Substrat sollte nicht zu lehmhaltig sein, damit der Teich nicht zu trüb wird. Was hältst Du davon, dden Lehm mit reichlich Sand zu mischen oder auf den Pflanzterrassen dick mit Sand abzudecken ?

Ein Wort noch zum Bachlauf: Man sieht schon in der Skizze, dass da Wasserfälle vorgesehen sind (ganz nebenbei: Du weisst, dass das erheblichen Lärm macht ? - Das gefällt sicher nicht jedem). Du musst bedenken, dass Dein Teich primär ein Pflanzenteich, naturnah angelegt, ist. Sauerstoff wird er immer mehr als reichlich haben. Für die Pflanzen benötigst Du aber vor allem so viel CO2 im Wasser wie möglich. Und genau dieses treibst Du über Wasserfälle und den letzten Rest auch noch dadurch aus, dass Du den Bachlauf mit Bruchsteinen auskleidest. Damit tust Du Deinem Teich nichts gutes an. Als Bachlauf benötigst Du ein möglichst ruhiges und unverwirbelt fliessendes Gewässer, sprich: Mehrere Staustufen mit geringster Fallhöhe.

Zum Vlies: Ich weiss ja nicht, was für ein Material Du da verbauen willst. Normalerweise sollte jedes Geotextil unschädlich sein. Auf der ganz sicheren Seite bist Du, wenn Du Vlies verwendest, das auch für den Einbau *auf *der Folie vorgesehen ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Galrian,

das wird ein Teich für __ Kröten werden. Den __ Unken ist er wahrscheinlich zu tief und zu stark bepflanzt. Bei uns leben die Unken immer in Pfützen ohne jeden Pflanzenwuchs. Das Wasser steht da nur so 10 - 20 cm hoch, und im Sommer trocknen sie oft aus. Da sterben dann natürlich die Kaulquappen, wenn sie bis dahin noch nicht ausgewachsen sind. Offensichtlich ist das den Unken aber lieber, denn sie ignorieren alle anderen Teiche bei uns. Wenn Du wirklich Unken ansiedeln willst, dann bau doch noch eine kleine Pfütze neben den Teich. Übrigens habe ich noch nie Unken und Kröten gemeinsam in einem Teich gesehen, wahrscheinlich mögen sie sich nicht oder die Unken stehen bei den Kröten auf der Speisekarte.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

hallo stefans,

du hast in mein album geschaut und nicht in die galerie. die galerie findest du in der nickpage liste unter meinen namen dea: 

hier ist der link: ***** mußt aber für eingeloggt sein :!:

@ Nymphaion,
schade dann wird es wohl nix mit den __ unken, werde aber mein möglichstes versuchen diese tiere vor dem aussterben zu retten  
ps: ich habe gesehen das man diese tiere schon in zoofachgeschäften kaufen kann. wie wäre die idee laich von einem züchter zu besorgen und diesen in den teich zu setzen? dann kommen die doch jedes jahr wieder, oder :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß __ Unken in einem Zoofachgeschäft zu haben sind. Unsere einheimischen Unken dürfen nicht gehandelt werden, man braucht zur Haltung sogar eine Sondergenehmigung. Was in den Zoohandlungen aber angeboten wird, sind chinesische Rotbauchunken. Das ist eine ganz andere Art, die nicht am Gartenteich gehalten werden darf wegen der Gefahr der Faunenverfälschung. Es ist generell eine rechtlich sehr heikle Sache Amphibien am Gartenteich zu halten. Am sichersten geht man, wenn man nur das Biotop optimal herstellt und dann darauf wartet, daß sich die Amphibien von selbst ansiedeln. Dann kann nämlich auch kein Nachbar gegen das Quaken prozessieren.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Sorry, Galrian, bin so auf das Album fixiert   

Saubere Arbeit, richtig gut ausgeführt ! Allerdings würde ich die obigen Aussagen immer noch stehen lassen: Hast Du schon einmal einen Wasserfall mit diesen Fallhöhen gehört (ist aber zugegeben Geschmacksache) ? Für den Pflanzenteich halte ich den Wasserfall immer noch für schädlich.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

moment,

in dem wasserfall wirkt ja nur eine kleine pumpe, es ist mehr ein dahergeplätscher.
pumpe ist auf einen bild zu sehen (1150 l/h) und auch wie das wasser läuft.
habe testweise die pumpe in der unteren stufe eingebaut und es läft wunderbar - ist auch nicht laut, da ich bruchsteine schräg darunter gelegt habe.
also nur eine ganz langsame seichte bewegung mit leichten geplätscher.  keine niagarafälle


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Galrian,

zum Lärmpegel war ich immer schon der Meinung "chacun à son goût (jeder nach seinem Geschmack !" - wollte nur darauf hingewiesen haben. Aber Du hast es ja schon ausgetestet und bist zufrieden, also OK.

Das CO2 wird jedoch durch die Wasserfälle komplett ausgetrieben. Musst ja nicht mir glauben. Ich zitiere einmal aus der HP von Bernd Kaufmann ( http://www.aquamax.de ):

_"Immer wieder liest man, dass Algenbildung durch hohe (alkalische) pH-Werte gefördert wird. Dabei wird ganz einfach Ursache und Wirkung verwechselt. Durch starken Algenwuchs wird alles verfügbare CO2 verbraucht (s. "biogene Entkalkung") und dadurch steigt der pH-Wert erst so stark an. Auch hier ist wieder der Hinweis notwendig: Algen wachsen nicht wegen einem bestimmten pH-Wert oder hartem / weichem Wasser, sondern ausschließlich dann, wenn zu viele verwertbare Nährstoffe im Wasser sind. Deshalb sind alle Versuche, den pH-Wert zu regulieren (außer CO2-Zufuhr und Einbringung von Gerbsäuren), um Algenwuchs zu vermeiden, sinnloses Herumdoktern an Symptomen. Die wirkliche Ursache, nämlich zu hoher Nährstoffgehalt, wird damit niemals beseitigt. In letzter Zeit wird auch immer wieder über Versuche mit pH-Wert-Senkung durch Zitronensäure berichtet. Da Zitronensäure (richtig: Citronensäure) als organische Säure aber in kürzester Zeit von Bakterien "vernascht" wird, kommt es zur Massenvermehrung der Bakterien und anschließend zur Vermehrung ihrer Feinde, der "Infusorien". Diese unnatürlichen Vermehrungsraten führen zu Wassertrübungen, zu erheblicher Sauerstoffzehrung und schließlich zu einer weiteren Steigerung des Schadstoffgehaltes. Ganz am Ende werden dann eben noch mehr Algen wachsen.

Es ist schlichtweg unfassbar, warum man nicht einsehen kann oder will, dass die einfachste, sicherste und meist billigste Lösung für jegliches Massenaufkommen von Algen die Schaffung von ausreichend Konkurrenz (schnellwachsende Unterwasserpflanzen) und großzügiger, häufiger Wasserwechsel ist. In der Natur wird ausschließlich so ein Gleichgewicht erzeugt und gehalten. Alle Methoden, die unnatürlich sind, werden früher oder später in einem Desaster enden."_

Das bedeutet, dass man mit dem Austreiben von CO2 einem Pflanzenteich eine böse Falle stellt, aus der es auch kaum ein Entkommen gibt: Schliesslich ist es in einem Gartenteich nur schwer möglich, das einmal ausgetriebene CO2 wieder anzureichern. Es wird deshalb oft empfohlen, den Bachlauf nur dann einzuschalten, wenn man sich auch am Teich aufhält. Das dürfte aber bei Deiner Anlage nicht so ganz einfach sein, denn auch Deine ausgedehnten Becken wollen mit Wasser versorgt werden.

Aber was soll's - ändern wird man ohnehin nichts mehr können, denn die Anlage ist insoweit fertig gestellt. Ist es eine Alternative, den Bachlauf einmal täglich nur kurzzeitig einzuschalten und im Übrigen manuell dann, wenn Du Dich am Teich aufhältst ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

hmm, toll,

da bin ich jetzt ja voll im fettnäpfchen getreten. ich dachte immer es ist gut wenn das wasser in bewegung ist.
hat es nun damit zu tun das es plätschert? wenn mann den lauf so legt das das wasser über steine abläuft ohne zu plätschern, was dann?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

*oh*

war nicht eingeloggt, ist mein beitrag gewesen!

so ich denke das ich das problem so löse (wenn tatsächlich eine algenpest auf mich zukommt), das ich mir eine noch kleinere pumpe reinsetze (vielleicht sogar solar) so das nur sehr wenig und sehr langsam gefördert wird.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Galrian,

das war kein "Fettnäpfchen". Kannst mir nur glauben, dass ich nicht versuche, die Leute an der __ Nase herumzuführen, sondern nach bestem eigenen Wissen (das selbstverständlich auch Lücken hat) zu beraten.

Die oben angegebene Homepage ist sicher auch für Dich ausgesprochen interessant. Bernd Kaufmann hat eine Menge drauf.

Grob gesagt - aber wirklich nur sehr vereinfacht - kannst Du auf das Beispiel mit kohlensäurehaltigem Mineralwasser zurückgreifen: Wenn Du es erwärmst, wird die Kohlensäure (CO2) ausgetrieben. wenn Du es mit z.B. einem Schneebesen heftig verwirbelst, wird CO2 komplett ausgetrieben. Wenn Du es langsam über eine Kante laufen lässt, wird zwar CO2 ausgetrieben, aber erheblich weniger. Am Günstigsten dürfte sein, den Wasserfall nicht durchlaufen zu lassen und vor allem nachts (da erfolgt primär eine CO2 Aufnahme) komplett abzuschalten. Je weiter Du eine sehr heftige Verwirbelung durch den Wasserfall ("Schneebesen") vermeiden kannst, desto besser. Ich bin kein Missionar und weiss, dass das Auge auch etwas haben will. Musst versuchen, einen möglichst günstigen Kompromiss zu finden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2004)

habe den bachlauf oder wasserfall jetzt laufen. ist jetzt weder das eine noch das andere.
wasser läuft langsam (die pumpe ganz runtergestellt, 600 l/h) und ohne verwirbelung. habe steinbruchstücke eingelegt wo das wasser von einem leicht zum anderen gleitet.
werde demnächst mal wieder ein bild in mein album stellen und wenn ich mal richtig zeit habe setze ich ein video mit link online.

ps: ein frosch hat mich schon besucht :razz:


----------

